# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nji Poezi Dashurie NGA MUAHHH

## OO7

Vetem nji kam bo une.

*Kisha kohe qe te dashuroja
Dite e nate per ty mendoja
Por tani sduroj dot me
Ti zemren ma ke marre

Heren e pare qe te takova
Gjithe naten une te mendova
Dhe tani une po te them
Ne me do mos me ler vetem

Se e dashuria eshte nje ndjenje
Qe zemren gjoksit jashte ta nxjerr
Dhe ajo qe ndiej une per ty
I ben te qajne keta dy sy

Mos me ler me te vajtoj
Sepse une ty te dashuroj.*

Krijuar nga MUAHHH ne nje nga ditet e tij me te veshtira.

P.S. Kjo poezi eshte krijuar vertete nga une dhe pervec forumit te dhomes #shqipchat nuk gjendet asgjekundi. NQS e shikoni ju lutem me njoftoni.

----------


## selina_21

WaW Eneaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...Shume e bukur Poezia.


Urime yvooo' ena na shkruaj ca te tjera.



Bye

----------


## EDUARDI

Enea vertet interesante poezia juaj dhe me pelqeu sinqerisht
shpresoj qe do na kenash akoma me shume me krijime te tjera te tuat
urime 

Respekte nga Edi

----------


## [Perla]

Gjynah gjynah ....

Dhe pse kane kaluar 3 vjete akoma se ke marre veten , te ka lene me pasoja.........


Na shkruaj poezite e tjera , se frymezimi nuk mbaron me nje poezi !

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

MUAHHH poezia eshte e bukur po kam frik se mos e ke vjedh me nai faqe :P 

*Nqs e ke ba vet ti urime* , nqs e ke vjeth "Hajdut"

----------


## [Perla]

Mua me duket se diku e kam lexuar :S 

Ca nuk ben vaki , MUAHHH po mua kujtua do ta them qe ti hedhesh ne gjyq , ok ?

Bye

----------


## Tipiku

Vete e ka bere se duket qe nuk ka piken e kuptimit vargu me vargun.

*Fillestar*

----------


## poeti_trishtuar

Urime Enea  Per Poezin  Hallall Buka Me Djath :P  

Prap Mu Sma Kalon Dot  :shkelje syri: 

Si Mbetrurin e Reciklume  Duket  Kur  e Lexon Po Hajd Mo Mire Eshte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

> Mua me duket se diku e kam lexuar :S 
> 
> Ca nuk ben vaki , MUAHHH po mua kujtua do ta them qe ti hedhesh ne gjyq , ok ?
> 
> Bye


po dashuria keto fjal i ka nermal se i ke degjuar, vetem se duhet me dit mi kombinu :P sma merr mendja se e ke lexu diku se paska ber ca gabime ky d.m.th e ka shkru vet :P

----------


## derjansi

e ke flliq lol 

merru me sport mos ju shpif poezis kot lol ahahahahahha


fishta shumzohet me zero para muhaqes lol ahahahahaha

----------

